# Songs to wake up to



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 28, 2010)

What is your ideal song to wake up to?

Mine is Precipitate - Interpol

[video=youtube;mM4zBG8Df00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM4zBG8Df00[/video]


----------



## Zygorator (Nov 28, 2010)

Me and my roomates used to use our media center in the living room as a super alarm clock, it would automatically play this every morning at max volume:
[video=youtube;C9d71IDBetY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9d71IDBetY[/video]
It got you up, to say the least.


----------



## Cam (Nov 28, 2010)

I use to wake up to this all the time 

[video=youtube;D4ZKlT1EvCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4ZKlT1EvCA[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2010)

[yt]4ltvjOj9m-c[/yt]

or

[yt]cZfeXNKPu2Q[/yt]

Slow wakeups are the best.


----------



## Branch (Nov 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;tU8QIP_1Ipk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU8QIP_1Ipk&feature=related[/video]
i find it very yesly.


----------



## Hir (Nov 28, 2010)

[yt]C4x1Mq-NFFc[/yt]


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 28, 2010)

Uhhh...

[video=youtube;PYow2Vlq9AA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYow2Vlq9AA[/video]

I kid you not. For like... nearly a month I had that as my alarm clock song. It had gradual pacing that went from quiet to louder which gently woke me up and I didn't hate the world after I woke up. Which is what I thought would have happened.

Also all I could find were live videos. I don't think there was ever an 'official'


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;DuIQJ-l16b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuIQJ-l16b4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 30, 2010)

i usually try and listen to this before i go to sleep, as its so relaxing, but waking up to it would be sweet.
[video=youtube;BblV6AQsd2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BblV6AQsd2s[/video]

if i listen to music in the morning i try to listen to really upbeat positive stuff, like these
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM88kxxMlhQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOu8WVciHz8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 30, 2010)

What I Got - Sublime


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 30, 2010)

And now I wake up to this. Which doesn't work out so well for me, but I love this song so... I force myself to wake to it.



[video=youtube;YsMrtWAgTnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsMrtWAgTnE[/video]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 30, 2010)

The song that is my watch's alarm beeping.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 1, 2010)

This one is perfect for me cause I like to wake up slowly.

[video=youtube;rwM4mOyIg2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwM4mOyIg2Y[/video]


----------



## The DK (Dec 2, 2010)

The title says it all
[video=youtube;Vu4Woq5a7Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu4Woq5a7Cw[/video]


----------



## MagicLocket (Dec 2, 2010)

French Toast
[video=youtube;3_aHkrjPo7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_aHkrjPo7A[/video]
Mainly because it's so stupid.


----------



## Wolf Fairy (Dec 5, 2010)

I love it because it wakes me up slowly. It also makes me feel like I'm under a rainbow =P


[video=youtube;CC_Y4zOUdcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC_Y4zOUdcI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 5, 2010)

[yt]jgGA5SX61MQ[/yt]

Only wake up to instrumental music.  Acoustic guitar works as well.


----------



## Trance (Dec 7, 2010)

Wavetraxx- A New Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJpjv4oC154

So what if it's a dance song?  It certainly wakes me up and makes me feel energized.


----------



## Ames (Dec 7, 2010)

[yt]bjPqsDU0j2I[/yt]

:V


----------



## Minuet (Dec 8, 2010)

I find these two rather appropriate for the purpose, though they don't come up very often when my iPod alarm goes off:

[video=youtube;ewcvZCF8-OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewcvZCF8-OE[/video]
[video=youtube;dp9X7bChcPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp9X7bChcPs[/video]


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> [yt]bjPqsDU0j2I[/yt]
> 
> :V


 
E.L.O. doesn't get enough attention these days


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 12, 2010)

Gorillaz - Dare

Hands. Fucking. Down.


----------

